# Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i



## Biosman (19. Januar 2014)

*Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Hi,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem eine H100i neu bei Conrad gekauft.

Diese dann so wie gewohnt, eingebaut und angeschlossen. Hatte vorher eine H80 daher ist das prozedere bekannt. 

Nun sind mir aber 2 Dinge störend aufgefallen:

1. Das USB Kabel ist Definitiv Defekt. Sendet keine Daten an die jeweiligen USB Ports am Mainboard. Über ein "Normales" USB Kabel für die H100i Funktioniert es auch über die Software. D.h kann es nur am Kabel liegen. Habe im Netz schon gelesen das es wohl "paar" leute mit ähnlichem Problem gab.

2. Die beiden Lüfter sind unnormal störend laut! Selbst Billige Xilence Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl sind Leiser... obwohl ich in Reviews gelesen habe das die neuen Corsair Lüfter relativ "Ruhig" sein sollen im gegensatz zu dennen der H80 Serie. Die Lüfter geben selbst bei 1000-1200 U/min ein störendes Rattern von sich. Dieses ist selbst bei 800 umdrehungen noch zu hören...

kA ob das bei den Lüftern normal ist aber bei dem USB Kabel ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Möchte gerne ein ersatz dafür haben aber die H100i baue ich dafür selbstverständlich nicht aus für eine RMA. Sonst bin ich mit der Kühleinheit selbst und der Pumpe sehr zufrieden.

Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor?

Gruß

Biosman


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Kauf dir andere leise Lüfter, dass die Corsair Lüfter nicht besonders leise sind ist bekannt..


----------



## ich111 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Ich würde dir dazu raten das Teil wieder zurück zu schicken, Kompaktwasserkühlungen haben einfach keine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung


----------



## SilentMan22 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dazu raten das Teil wieder zurück zu schicken, Kompaktwasserkühlungen haben einfach keine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung


 
Zumindest die meisten.. Es gibt ein paar wirklich gute zu fairem Preis (wenn man mit "richtigen" Waküs vergleicht).


----------



## Biosman (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Das braucht Ihr mir nicht erklären. Ich hatte selber schon Wakü Systeme über 4 -5 Jahre am laufen. Am ende sogar ein High End system welches Teuer war als so mancher "Selbst benannter" Spielerechner.

Doch eine AIO Wakü ist der beste Kompromiss zwischen Klotzigen Luft Kühlern und "Normalen" Wakü Systemen. Die H100i Bestückt mit 4 Lüftern (Push+Pull) Zaubert Temperaturen auf den Schirm da Träumt jeder High End 1 KG Luftkühl-Block von. Zumal es ohne zweifel viel besser aussieht und ein Gefühl von "Wakü" gibt. Dabei aber viel Flexibler ist was die Montage angeht.

Lüfter habe ich im Moment sowieso ganz andere dran. Doch laut einigen Reviews sollten die Corsiar Lüfter eigentlich sehr gut sein. Meine sind es Definitiv NICHT!

Schlimmer aber ist das Defekte USB Kabel wo ich ersatz benötige!

Gruß


----------



## Bluebeard (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Hi Biosman,

wir schicken dir ein Kabel zu, gar kein Problem. Bitte mache ein Support Ticket im Kundenportal auf und nenne mir hier deine Ticketnummer. Ich leite dann alles weitere in die Wege.

Ich habe in meinem System auch eine H100i verbaut und bin mit den Stock-Lüfter im Silent-Betrieb zufrieden. Es kann natürlich noch leiser sein. Beim Spielen drehe ich sie etwas höher, was natürlich merklich mehr Lärm verursacht. Alternativen für richtig leisen Betrieb sind leider unumgänglich.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Biosman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Hi,

Habe jetzt eine Anfrage gestellt.

Die Ticketnummer ist:

Mein Englisch ist nicht grade das beste aber du hast dir mein problem ja schon durch gelesen. Ich wusste leider auch nicht wo ich diesen "Lot" code finde. Es steht zwar das dieser auf dem Radiator zu finden ist aber der ist bei mir grade nicht zugänglich. Kann dir aber eine Kopie der Rechnung und ein Foto von der Kühlung als beweis zusenden.

Brauchst du die Adresse noch?

Gruß

Biosman


----------



## Biosman (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

oh hab vergessen die Ticket nummer einzufügen:

6379156

@ *Bluebeard* Wie und Wann geht es jetzt weiter?


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Bitte einmal die Rechnung beim Ticket mit hochladen. Das Kabel wird dann losgeschickt.


----------



## Biosman (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Habe ich hochgeladen.


----------



## Bluebeard (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit dem Zubehör der H100i*

Angekommen und in die Wege geleitet. Sollte Anfang nächster Woche da sein.


----------

